# Electric Hot water heaters/Disconnect



## Ross Lovato (May 20, 2015)

So if I'm reading 422.31(B) correctly, all 300+volts-amperes or 1/8+ horsepower motors need to have a disconnect means.  So dose that mean ovens, dishwashers, microwaves, pool pumps, etc. need to have the same disconnect means?


----------



## Builder Bob (May 20, 2015)

Don't forget, plug and cord counts as a disconnecting means


----------



## Ross Lovato (May 20, 2015)

ya, I got that.  But if they were permanently connected, It would need to be in sight of the panel, or have a lockable breaker, or some other means of disconnect?  I'm a little confused.  Have I been missing these on inspections??


----------



## cda (May 20, 2015)

Welcome

Even if the California group recruited you


----------



## retire09 (May 20, 2015)

You've got it right and maybe you have been missing it on inspections.


----------



## Dennis (May 20, 2015)

Ross Lovato said:
			
		

> So if I'm reading 422.31(B) correctly, all 300+volts-amperes or 1/8+ horsepower motors need to have a disconnect means.  So dose that mean ovens, dishwashers, microwaves, pool pumps, etc. need to have the same disconnect means?


Almost all motors need a disconnect unless less than 1/8 hp.  Electric water heaters need a disconnect at the water heater or shall have a lock on the circuit breaker.  Personally I think the lock at the overcurrent protective device will never get used in a residence.  We always have the disconnect in sight of the water heater.

Although ranges and ovens require a disconnect it seems that no one in this area enforces a lockout on the cb.


----------

